# Can antone identify this Hawthorn?



## mickeyc (Jan 8, 2014)

http://Detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bid/4265032115.html

Any info appreciated.

Price?

Mike


----------



## jkent (Jan 8, 2014)

1941 Hawthorne Comet with a New Departure 2 speed. Looks like it's mostly complete minus the front fender light.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2014)

If I were in the Detroit area I would take a hard look at the bike. Good thing it's far far away.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 8, 2014)

*How's the asking price?*

Too much?  Reasonable?

Thinking about it for the wife.  Like the looks a lot.

Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2014)

jkent said:


> 1941 Hawthorne Comet with a New Departure 2 speed. Looks like it's mostly complete minus the front fender light.




Wow, good eye spotting the two speed!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Too much?  Reasonable?
> 
> Thinking about it for the wife.  Like the looks a lot.
> 
> Mike




Offer them $400. Take it home, clean her up, service all bearings and tell your wife to ride the hell out of it:o


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll let you know how it turns out.....

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Jan 8, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, good eye spotting the two speed!




YES! I've seen this too and shrugged off this nice bike for the steep price. The hidden 2-speed puts it in the ballpark.. Tiger stadium, not Comerica park.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 8, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, good eye spotting the two speed!




I didn't see the shifter hidden behind the streamer. I didnt notice the springer either!
Nice bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 8, 2014)

are any of you antone? no? didn't think so. did any of you ask antone? no? didn't think so! I talked to antone and he said he can't identify this bike, sorry...


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 9, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> are any of you antone? no? didn't think so. did any of you ask antone? no? didn't think so! I talked to antone and he said he can't identify this bike, sorry...




What the ---- ??????

Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> are any of you antone? no? didn't think so. did any of you ask antone? no? didn't think so! I talked to antone and he said he can't identify this bike, sorry...




I was going to post something along those lines but I'm trying to be nicer this year.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> What the ---- ??????
> 
> Mike




it kinda ruins the joke if I have to explain it...
look at how you wrote the title to this thread.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 9, 2014)

Very good.  Have to start rereading before I post.

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Checked it out*

Checked the bike out yesterday.  It's a lot rougher than the pictures show and the guy had the price "in store" at $475.  I'm sure he would have negotiated as soon as I pointed out the $50 price increase over Craig's list, but I just can't tackle one like it at this time.  He knows what he has.
It's still available guys.

Mike


----------

